# Chloe's xmas present



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Chloe received her first xmas present this year from my good friend and co-worker. 

Sorry the quality is poor my camera's battery was low :doh: 

Chloe and her present - YouTube


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So cute! She wanted a little privacy to open it


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wait a minute...I though Christmas was Tuesday!!! Very cute!


Pete


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

more presents unwrapped  

next year im just giving her the paper lol

xmas 2 - YouTube


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How cute, my bridge boy use to love unwrapping presents. My current two haven't discovered the fun in it yet.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That was great...Chloe made out like a bandit...I got the head tilt from Woody when he heard the first squeak.

Merry Christmas Chloe!!!

Pete


----------

